

A Lie Told To Children - xlnt
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25123570/

======
Prrometheus
When it comes to sensitive issues like drinking, smoking, and other drug use,
self-righteous supper-nannies feel free to throw truth and manners out the
window.

Shame on all the students who accepted the administration's explanation for
their callous action.

~~~
tungstenfurnace
Yup. Also done in the name of education.

------
xlnt
This is relevant to PG's essay about lies told to children. It's an example.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/lies.html>

~~~
tungstenfurnace
True. And they went further:

 _"They were traumatized, but we wanted them to be traumatized," said guidance
counselor._

Because if people really had died they'd all be, erm, traumatized?

This seems a clear declaration of intent to hurt people for their own good.
School is not your friend.

